# TTF banner



## Elendil3119 (May 3, 2003)

Where'd the TTF banner go?


----------



## Eliot (May 3, 2003)

WM might have removed it to put in a new one. Didn't you know there will be changes?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 3, 2003)

Yes, but I didn't know that it would include a new/removed (instead of "improved" ) banner.


----------



## Feanorian (May 3, 2003)

Maybe MacAddict will reveal the ultimate anitmated banner.............. . It'll probably be back soon.


----------



## Feanorian (May 3, 2003)

Am I an oracle or what, its back.....


----------



## BranMuffin (May 29, 2003)

MACADDICT IS SO AWESOME. I MEAN THERE'S AWESOME THEN A LITTLE ABOVE THAT ME, THEN 10' ABOVE ME IS MACADDICT. WOW, I WANNA BE LIKE HIM SOMEDAY.....SOMEDAY......SOMEDAY. BY THEN HE WILL BE EVEN COOLER THAN HE IS NOW(IS THAT POSSIBLE) AND I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO CATCH UP WITH HIM. OH WELL, I CAN STILL TRY.


----------



## Talierin (May 29, 2003)

I agree, MacAddict rocks!  but then again, I'm biased


----------



## YayGollum (May 30, 2003)

What's so great about this person? I know next to nothing about the guy. I'm guessing that this person became especially well known in sections over here that I don't pay much attention to?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 2, 2003)

Erm . . . what's wrong with letting MacAddict know that he's appreciated? From what I know of him, which is very little, he seems like a great guy.

He's a mod and makes all the banners . . . I'm sorry you haven't noticed him before, Yay.


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *I agree, MacAddict rocks!  but then again, I'm biased *


I BET YOU'RE JEALOUS OF ME!!! I LIVE NEAR HIM AND GET TO SEE HIM QUITE OFTEN, BUT I DON'T TALK TO HIM NO, NO, I'M NOT COOL ENOUGH TO TALK TO HIM. INFACT MY EYES BEGIN TO BURN WHEN I SEE HIM BECAUSE I CAN NOT BEHOLD HIS MAJESTICNESS(LIKE A DEER IN A POND WITH A CANOE AND ONLY ONE OAR?). AHH MACADDICT WHY DO YOU TORTURE ME SO......OK I'LL STOP NOW, I'M STARTING TO SOUND LIKE SHAKESPEARE.


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 2, 2003)

Calm down Muffin, just take a few deeeep breaths and you'll be ok.  


~MacAddict


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 3, 2003)

YEAH, I'LL BE OK. I WAS JUST GOOFING OFF. TRYING TO TALK YOU UP TO THE PEOPLES, BUT I PROBABLY DON'T NEED TO DO THAT. OH WELL. FORGIVE MY ECCENTRIC IDIOCRACY.


----------

